# Can Electrical Wire go on the I-Beam



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely. But you must secure it as if it was along any other building material.


----------



## thebrandnewguy (Aug 6, 2011)

what do i use to secure wire to the steel beam?


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

Codes are different all over the place... The best idea would be to call your local home inspector and ask. Not knowing where you're from kinda keeps us blind in that area. 

By "over" do you mean on top?, or within the recess of the side of the "I" beam? 

I don't see any problem running it in the recess. As long as it's held in place by the finished surface.


----------



## thebrandnewguy (Aug 6, 2011)

right now i have an old wire that is running along the beam stapled to the cross wood beams. I want to run this new wire better. I obviously can't use insulated staples to put it on the metal beam. So, what do I use to secure it within the recess?


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

Why not use some duct tape to hold it inside the recess? Once the beam is covered it's not going anywhere...


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I would run a plastic conduit along the inside of the beam fasten it with perforated strapping like this and feed your wire through. Use a ram set to shoot nails into the beam to hold the strapping in place.









you can get this stuff at any big box store and also rent the ram set gun.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I would avoid the duct tape that was suggested. It would allow the cable to fall off after the tape got some age. It also needs to be at least an 1 1/4" behind the finished surface, unless fished. /the finished material cannot hold it in place.

A home inspector would not be a person to call. If anyone you need someone from your building officials office that deal with codes.

I have used short blocks of wood jammed in between the flanges and then staple the cable to the blocking.


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

I meant to say "building inspector". I wouldn't call a "house inspector" to OK anything... unless I REALLY knew him!! Half of these "house inspectors haven't a clue how things should really be done. They take a couple day course and they're "certified" !! 

I had assumed that the beam would have been framed with 2 by's...


----------

